# Help with systemd & wifi

## mrbassie

This isn't really important I'm just messing with it. It boots, it loads my wpa_supplicant@wlp1s0.service amd it's running however:

```
ifconfig

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 4  bytes 264 (264.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 4  bytes 264 (264.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp1s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet6 fe80::224:2cff:fe07:95f6  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:24:2c:07:95:f6  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 2  bytes 306 (306.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 8  bytes 860 (860.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

my network-wireless@.service:

```

Unit]

Description=Wireless Network Connectivity (%i)

Wants=network.target

Before=network.target

BindsTo=sys-subsystem-net-devices-%i.device

After=sys-subsystem-net-devices-%i.device

[Service]

Type=oneshot

RemainAfterExit=yes

EnvironmentFile=/etc/conf.d/network-wireless@%i

ExecStart=/usr/bin/ip link set dev %i up

ExecStart=/usr/bin/wpa_supplicant -B -i %i -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ExecStart=/usr/bin/ip addr add ${address}/${netmask} broadcast ${broadcast} dev %i

ExecStart=/usr/bin/ip route add default via ${gateway}

ExecStop=/usr/bin/ip addr flush dev %i

ExecStop=/usr/bin/ip link set dev %i down

[Install]

WantedBy=multi-user.target

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

update_config=1
```

and my wpa_supplicant.conf (with the essid and psk edited out):

```
network={

        ssid=""

        psk=""

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP

        priority=5

}

```

I really have no idea what to do or what I've done wrong. Hope someone can help + explain, I'd like to get my head around this.

----------

## BobWya

It'll be like the blind leading the blind here but here goes...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

I'm not familiar with wpa_supplicant (except knowing what it does) - since I use KDE+NetworkManager.

I would add a -dd after your wpa_supplicant launch line...

```
ExecStart=/usr/bin/wpa_supplicant -dd -B -i %i -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

Does journalctl spit out anything useful in the logs??

```
journalctl --unit network-wireless@<instance>.service
```

Where <instance> is (I presume) replaced with your network adapter name...

Bob

----------

